# Weaving on a pin loom 1938 patterns



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is done on a square or rectangle loom with pins and a needle very cool. I have some that I have made. Here is some of the patterns I have down loaded you make the squares then sew them together.

I will look into posting more on pin looms.

Here is another site.
http://www.pinloomweaving.com/

Here is site you can buy looms.
http://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/product/blue-butterfly-pin-looms/


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You always find such interesting links to share with us! Would the large tri-looms (I've seen them demoed a couple times) be considered as a pin loom?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can ask the lady who posted her shawl. I think they would be. Will look into it. I started weaving on these and had fun. I had started a scarf and it kinda got destroyed by the pupperdoodle when she was younger. She got into the bag I was storing my squares in and just pulled them apart. So now it is upstairs not doing anything.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Will check out your links. Thanks! 
Aside: The trilooms are great too. Mine is homemade; ~72" on longest tri side.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I'll check them out. I didn't realize they were used earlier, thought the pin looms were a fairly recent invention.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a couple of looms ( 2" and 4") What I can not fined is the triangle 2" or 4".


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You can find the triangle looms from Hazel Rose. I have a couple sizes.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, I got distracted and mean to add that there is a pin loom, or looms to go group on ravelry and facebook.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Brenda m. I will look there.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Years ago...wayyyy back Imade trivets with rug yarn If I look I thinks I still have some.. They were fun to make and sold like heart cakes at the church bazaar


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Good to see these on the market again - mine were no longer available. I crocheted 2 3x3 together and stuffed the pouch with southernwood for moth repellant bags. I also have one shaped to make a bookmark. Great for traveling - on a trip to N. Carolina I made 5,280 of them (just a rough count - that is my favorite big number) - the front seat was awash in them when we got home. (joke) But I did make a lot and you can watch scenery, look for road signs, and never make a mistake. I have a book w/ lots of different weaving designs -


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

My late husband made mine... He was so handy I mess with the tools once in awhile LOL!!!


----------

